# Any Duramax owners out there?



## DarylB (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's a few shots of the 07 classic


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Nov 23, 2007)

Dont have it yet but we're getting an 08 1 ton dually. Should be here at the end of the month.


----------



## DarylB (Nov 23, 2007)

Sounds like a winner. I had an 02 prior to this one, traded up due to a good rebate/gm points. Also had a kiddo since the old truck, really needed a crew cab.


----------



## bookerdog (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 02 great trucks


----------



## DarylB (Dec 1, 2007)

*And some more!*


----------

